
The Eudora Email Client Source Code - openmosix
http://www.computerhistory.org/_static/atchm/the-eudora-email-client-source-code/
======
lunchbreak
Previous conversation:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17127486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17127486)

------
samcheng
Eudora had this awesome feature that detected if you were about to send a
flame / testy short reply, and warned you against it. I seem to remember a
“spicy pepper” icon? It saved me from embarrassment more than once. I hope the
modern email client maintainers can rescue that bit of functionality.

~~~
AbacusAvenger
Oh yeah, I remember that! I think they called it "MoodWatch" or something. If
I recall right, it gave a live measurement of the composition, so you didn't
even have to send an email to play with it. It had a scale of one to three or
five peppers or something like that. I remember playing with it and trying to
figure out what kind of language warranted the largest number of peppers.

I do miss that functionality. And it could probably be better implemented
today. I think the original feature just checked for a specific set of words
and phrases in a blacklist. These days one could probably make a plugin that
reasoned about the tone of the content, not just on word choice but also on
sentence structure.

------
vonkow
While only tangential to the article, the short story from which Eudora gets
its name is fascinating in both its depth and simplicity: [http://art-
bin.com/art/or_weltypostoff.html](http://art-bin.com/art/or_weltypostoff.html)

------
bnferguson
Found an old CDR from probably 98 or so a while back and it had my Eudora
folder backed up on it. On a whim I clicked the exe and much to my surprise it
started right up with all my mail intact. I'm so used to software just
stopping working after a time that I was completely impressed.

Not to mention, that was certainly a trip down memory lane reading those
emails (and cringing at many). Worth tracking down if you have one laying
about.

~~~
ianai
That is awesome! I wish everything that spat out a proprietary backup file
format came with a self executable viewer.

~~~
beobab
I believe that Eudora used the standard email format of the day (RFC822), so
it was really easy to extract emails to use/store as you wish.

------
WhiteSource1
Eudora is great.

------
brylie
Light grey text on white background along with not allowing zoom makes this
site unreadable on mobile.

~~~
billforsternz
Using Chrome on Android 8.1 I can zoom, which helps. But much more
significantly a helpful "Show Simplified View" button pops up. Pressing that
dramatically improves the usability of the page.

~~~
cdmckay
Use the Reader view.

~~~
billforsternz
No doubt that is what "Show Simplified View" turns on.

